# Wannabebig.com Forums...



## CancerNV (Oct 28, 2005)

Great place to go.  Id check it out if I was you.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm a member their.....its probably the only other BB web site I like...
*But I.M. is still way better.*..........


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 28, 2005)

Why is I.M. better?


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 28, 2005)

wannabebig sound a little generic


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Why is I.M. better?


1. Better advise.....
2. Doesn't condone steroid use by teens
3. More personalities
4. Rob
5. Best Mods on any site
6. Fun.......and freedom to have it
7. Best Nutrition advise ( Emma and Jodi)
8. Diverse ages
9. Diverse people
10. Dozens of other reasons..........other members here can list some more..


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 28, 2005)

Nothing makes me laugh louder throughout my day that IM pics posted by us too


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1. Better advise.....
> 2. Doesn't condone steroid use by teens
> *3. More personalities* Dull and bland.
> 4. Rob
> ...



This site has more character than most.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 2. Doesn't condone steroid use by teens



I keep hearing about them practically promoting it amongst teens.


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll have to join up!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1. Better advise.....
> 2. Doesn't condone steroid use by teens
> 3. More personalities
> 4. Rob
> ...



11.  BigDyl


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I'll have to join up!


They don't like Canadians.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1. Dylan
> 2. Dylan
> 3. and Dylan
> 4. Reason:  Because I spit HOT FIYAH MAN!
> ...



.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 11.  BigDyl


Wrong list.


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They don't like Canadians.



I went there looked at one thread, apparently one of the members claims to be a tranny! so I left right away! 


what kind of sicko forums have people who pretend to be transexual!


----------



## MyK (Oct 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> They don't like Canadians.



Thanks for the name!


----------



## Ninja TS (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Great place to go. Id check it out if I was you.


I'd like to know why you assholes promote other forums. How would you like to be owner of I/M and have some fucking fool like you Cancer promote something else maybe taking away folks from this forum. Good fucking thing I don't own I/M cause you would need the other forum as you would no longer be part ofd this one. Grow the fuck up asshole. 

I belong to 17 other forums and you have never seen me show disrespect to I/M by bringing up other forums names. Not good practice and I'd suggest you keep some of you promoting thoughts to yourself. 


Tough


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 29, 2005)

Ninja TS said:
			
		

>


 Steroids are banned you dumbass.


----------



## boilermaker (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'd like to know why you assholes promote other forums. How would you like to be owner of I/M and have some fucking fool like you Cancer promote something else maybe taking away folks from this forum. Good fucking thing I don't own I/M cause you would need the other forum as you would no longer be part ofd this one. Grow the fuck up asshole.
> 
> I belong to 17 other forums and you have never seen me show disrespect to I/M by bringing up other forums names. Not good practice and I'd suggest you keep some of you promoting thoughts to yourself.
> 
> ...



This is the first thing that came to my mind too.


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'd like to know why you assholes promote other forums. How would you like to be owner of I/M and have some fucking fool like you Cancer promote something else maybe taking away folks from this forum. Good fucking thing I don't own I/M cause you would need the other forum as you would no longer be part ofd this one. Grow the fuck up asshole.
> 
> I belong to 17 other forums and you have never seen me show disrespect to I/M by bringing up other forums names. Not good practice and I'd suggest you keep some of you promoting thoughts to yourself.
> 
> ...


i think u say what most people are thinking


----------



## Stu (Oct 29, 2005)

Ninja TS said:
			
		

>


 
 LMAO, what the fuck it that?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> LMAO, what the fuck it that?


 _That _is why you shouldn't eat paint chips.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I went there looked at one thread, apparently one of the members claims to be a tranny! so I left right away!
> 
> 
> what kind of sicko forums have people who pretend to be transexual!


that's me also.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2005)

yeah, go to wannabebig and start this thread and it will be deleted as quick as you post it, start a thread over there about anything they don't like and it will be closed, say something they don't like and you will be banned. 

CancerNV please go over there (and stay there), I think they will like you!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Wrong list.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, go to wannabebig and start this thread and it will be deleted as quick as you post it, start a thread over there about anything they don't like and it will be closed, say something they don't like and you will be banned.
> 
> CancerNV please go over there (and stay there), I think they will like you!



I signed up last night at around midnight, thats oct 29! lets see how long until I am banned!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> CancerNV please go over there (and stay there), I think they will like you!




Seriously!  I don't know why you would even start a thread like this.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I signed up last night at around midnight, thats oct 29! lets see how long until I am banned!



just go over there and start a thread about IronMagazine and you will be banned instantly.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Seriously!  I don't know why you would even start a thread like this.



because he is a butt head.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> because he is a butt head.


You do have patience Robert and that's a good thing. Seeings as you choose your words carefully I add in again. Wrong he's not a butt head but a fucking IDIOT.  



Tough


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> You do have patience Robert and that's a good thing. Seeings as you choose your words carefully I add in again. Wrong he's not a butt head but a fucking IDIOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough



Tough doesn't like to mince words.  He definitely gets to the point.  Haha.

Really though, you're lucky the mods on here are cool people and patient.  You would definitely get banned on any other forum for advertising the competition.


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> just go over there and start a thread about IronMagazine and you will be banned instantly.


It's 5:08 and I'm making the thread right now...................lets see what happens.


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.wannabebigforums.com/showthread.php?p=1218400#post1218400
here it is


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Haha, good stuff Foreman.  I must admit, your sense of humor can be pretty entertaining.


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's 5:08 and I'm making the thread right now...................lets see what happens.


*5:40................officially banned from Wannbebig for my IronMagizine.com thread *


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2005)

I see somebody using the name "minn0_lee".....from candy land.
Gee Foreman, who could that be?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2005)

Did the mods comment on it?


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Did the mods comment on it?


I cant even get on to look........I clicked the refresh button to see if their were any comments and I was denied access to the site 






http://www.wannabebigforums.com/showthread.php?p=1218400#post1218400

Foremanrules, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

   1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
   2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

Log Out Home


----------



## Devlin (Oct 29, 2005)

It was removed completely from the forum.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Tough doesn't like to mince words. He definitely gets to the point. Haha.
> 
> Really though, you're lucky the mods on here are cool people and patient. You would definitely get banned on any other forum for advertising the competition.


Are we talking about DC Training and why would that be bad stating that is my type of training. Hell people on here all the time talk about using other type of training..IE: southwest or whatever the hell it's called. I never mention where the site can be found and you'll never find it by doing a search for DC Training. sorry Cow I just don't get it. I belong to 17 other sites. The most post I have on one of thenm is a little over 400 and that's since Sept of 2004. I have been banned from one. A guy said that his voice has reach a higher pitch from doing gear. I told him that he sounded like he had a little woman in him. It was my 11 post and I was banned for that.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Are we talking about DC Training and why would that be bad stating that is my type of training. Hell people on here all the time talk about using other type of training..IE: southwest or whatever the hell it's called. I never mention where the site can be found and you'll never find it by doing a search for DC Training. sorry Cow I just don't get it. I belong to 17 other sites. The most post I have on one of thenm is a little over 400 and that's since Sept of 2004. I have been banned from one. A guy said that his voice has reach a higher pitch from doing gear. I told him that he sounded like he had a little woman in him. It was my 11 post and I was banned for that.



I'm sorry, the second part of my post wasn't directed at you.  It was directed at the original poster.  I didn't make myself clear.  I definitely see how you thought it was directed at you.  I just thought it was funny when you called the guy a fucking idiot.

It is certainly fine to talk about training routines that can be found on other sites.  However, balantly advertising another forum like the original poster of this thread did, is another story.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 29, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, the second part of my post wasn't directed at you. It was directed at the original poster. I didn't make myself clear. I definitely see how you thought it was directed at you. I just thought it was funny when you called the guy a fucking idiot.
> 
> It is certainly fine to talk about training routines that can be found on other sites. However, balantly advertising another forum like the original poster of this thread did, is another story.


Got you. I was about to lie and say that Robert is my brother-in-law and that's how I get away with everything.....LOL


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Got you. I was about to lie and say that Robert is my brother-in-law and that's how I get away with everything.....LOL



Haha, good stuff.


----------



## GFR (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *5:40................officially banned from Wannbebig for my IronMagizine.com thread *



told ya!


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

I introduced my self in the new member section and only one person said hi, some horny cougar. so just started a thread in the general chat section to get more rplies and the mod deleted my thread in 2 minutes!!!! how anal retentive can you get?


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I introduced my self in the new member section and only one person said hi, some horny cougar. so just started a thread in the general chat section to get more rplies and the mod deleted my thread in 2 minutes!!!! how anal retentive can you get?


What was the thread title they lokced??


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What was the thread title they lokced??



they didnt lock it they deleted it! 

it was THE CANADIAN IS HERE!


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> they didnt lock it they deleted it!
> 
> it was THE CANADIAN IS HERE!


I just posted on your thread with my alter ego......so they must just have banned my Forman ID not my IP address......................yet


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

http://www.wannabebigforums.com/showthread.php?p=1218945#post1218945

I started a new thread!

this is the pic im gonna post of my self


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

look at the post I started in the training room!

http://www.wannabebigforums.com/showthread.php?p=1218951#post1218951


this is gonna be funny!


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2005)

oh man.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

There's a fake min0 lee there....the nerve of some people.


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There's a fake min0 lee there....the nerve of some people.


who do you think it is


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

Did you just get unbanned from there?


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you just get unbanned from there?


They banned Foremanrules

But now I think they just banned minn0 lee......I cant log on anymore


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

*never mind*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Did you just get unbanned from there?


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

*I just dont get why they banned me*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

*I didn't do anything.*


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2005)

Who cares if they ban your ip address, just use a proxy.

http://www.antiproxy.com


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

whos hatred??


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whos hatred??


A nazi.


----------



## GFR (Oct 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whos hatred??


This is him last summer


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Who cares if they ban your ip address, just use a proxy.
> 
> http://www.antiproxy.com


link doesn't work.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> link doesn't work.




hrrmm.. maybe the site is down...


----------



## MyK (Oct 30, 2005)

I was banned! didnt even do anything bad, all i did was say that I didnt want to go on a diet because I was trying to get big!

I lasted 2 hrs!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 30, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I was banned! didnt even do anything bad, all i did was say that I didnt want to go on a diet because I was trying to get big!
> 
> I lasted 2 hrs!


 I lasted like 10 posts. I wasn't even trying to get banned yet... I started a "do black people have better genectics than white people" thread.


----------



## gopro (Oct 30, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, go to wannabebig and start this thread and it will be deleted as quick as you post it, start a thread over there about anything they don't like and it will be closed, say something they don't like and you will be banned.
> 
> CancerNV please go over there (and stay there), I think they will like you!



You hit the nail on the head with this one Rob!


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 31, 2005)

What the hell??  They banned me too for some reason?  I actually started THIS thread to see if you guys would ban me.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow you truly are fucking retard.  No wonder you live in Buffalo

Get a fucking life dipshit


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 31, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow you truly are fucking retard. No wonder you live in Buffalo
> 
> Get a fucking life dipshit


When blasting someone on an interent forum ALWAYS use proper punctuation.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> When blasting someone on an *interent* forum ALWAYS use proper punctuation.




How about you learn how to spell dipshit.


----------

